
3d Printed Rocket Engine Takes Flight - ph0rque
http://blog.reprap.org/2011/06/paul-breed-of-unreasonable-rocket-fame.html
======
trafficlight
Is there a photo of said rocket engine? I scrolled through the blog but didn't
find anything specific.

Filming the launch from an Arducopter was pretty cool though.

~~~
dsmith_hacker
_Filming the launch from an Arducopter was pretty cool though._

I thought so too!

Video: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_1PpBMtGrA#t=2m36s>

------
blakeweb
Looks not to be true, although I can't verify this. A commenter posted the
following hours later:

 _I was there and filmed it.

He did not fly the printed engine. The rocket you saw fly was a solid for
testing GPS systems. The printed engine was run for 2 minutes on a stand._

------
JackWebbHeller
My school gave a student £200 to build his own RepRap as a project. It took
him all year but he left for university before I could see it in action. I did
have a chat to him whilst he was laser-printing some parts and it looked
absolutely incredible - both in terms of the concept itself, and complexity.

------
devijvers
+1 for reprap link.

